# فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ



## انصار المصطفى (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد قرأت هنا حوار حول الحجاب (غطاء الرأس ) ولقد ذكر الاعضاء بانه ليس فقط المراة هي التي تغطي رأسها في الكنيسه و انما كذلك الرجال وعرضوا بعض الصور لاثبات ان الرجل ايضاً يغطي رأسه في الكنيسه ..... وهذا الكلام شتت معلوماتي حول ما قرأته في رساله بولس الاولى  لأهل كورنثوس الاصحاح الحادي عشر ...
فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ. 
8 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ. 
9 وَلأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجُلِ. 
10 لِهَذَا يَنْبَغِي لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى رَأْسِهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ. 
11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ. 
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ. 
13 احْكُمُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: هَلْ يَلِيقُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مُغَطَّاةٍ؟ 
سؤالي هو هل يوجد نص يأمر و يصرح  للرجال بتغطيه شعرهم كما امر المراة بنص صريح بتغطيه شعرها في الكنيسه و اثناء الصلاة .... وماذا عن النص الذي وضعته (
فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ)


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

> ولقد ذكر الاعضاء بانه ليس فقط المراة هي التي تغطي رأسها في الكنيسه و انما كذلك الرجال​


*لا يا عزيزتي الرجل المصلي العادي لا يغطي شعره في الكنيسة وهو يصلي 
ثم أن هؤلاء الذين في الصورة التي أحضرتها هم رجال الدين و الكهنة و الشمامسة و هم من يغطون رأسهم فغطاء الرأس لديهم هو مرافق للزي الرسمي الخاص بهم 

ويجب أن ألفت نظرك إلى أنه ليس بغطاء للشعر بل هو قلنسوة (طاقية) وهي مرافقة للزي الرسمي للكهنة الذي يخدمون الكنيسة 
فاهمة يعني إيه زي رسمي؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2011)

*أختي الحبيبة ما تحدث عنه الأحباء هو حجاب الرهبان تحديداً ، فالرهبان والراهبات يضعون ما يغطي رؤوسهم .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مارس 2011)

ما يضعه الكهنة على رؤسهم هو بمثابة إكليل، فالعمامة تشير إلى الإكليل
وذلك وفقاً للكتاب المقدس :

 زكريا الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 فَقُلْتُ: [لِيَضَعُوا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ عِمَامَةً طَاهِرَةً]. فَوَضَعُوا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ الْعِمَامَةَ الطَّاهِرَةَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَاباً وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفٌ. 

بطرس 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 4 وَمَتَى ظَهَرَ رَئِيسُ الرُّعَاةِ تَنَالُونَ إِكْلِيلَ الْمَجْدِ الَّذِي لاَ يَبْلَى. 

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 9 العدد 25 وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُجَاهِدُ يَضْبِطُ نَفْسَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَمَّا أُولَئِكَ فَلِكَيْ يَأْخُذُوا إِكْلِيلاً يَفْنَى وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِكْلِيلاً لاَ يَفْنَى.


----------



## Critic (14 مارس 2011)

> سؤالي هو هل يوجد نص يأمر و يصرح للرجال بتغطيه شعرهم كما امر المراة بنص صريح بتغطيه شعرها في الكنيسه و اثناء الصلاة .... وماذا عن النص الذي وضعته (


*لا و لا يوجد من قال هذا*
*تغطية الشعر فى الكنيسة (للعامة او الشعب) تكون للنساء فقط و ذكرنا الاسباب سالفا*

*اما عن تغطية شعر الرجال فهو الرهبان (و ايضا الراهبات)*
*و غطاء الشعر سواء الرهبان او الراهبات يسمى قلنسوة*
*و هى عليها 12 صليب اشارة ل 12 تلميذ و صليب كبير اشارة للسيد المسيح *
*و هكذا هى رمز للخوذة المحصنة بالصلبان و التى تحمى الراهب من افكار الشيطان*
*و هذا الزى حدده لنا مؤسس الرهبة الانبا انطونيس و و ليس من تأليفه بل ظهر له ملاك و حدد له هذا الزى*

*فهل علمتى انه لا يوجد ما يسمى حجاب و لا بالعورة و لا فتنة و لا خلافه ؟!!*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2011)

*الموضوع يخص الرئاسة 
المسيح راس الرجل والرجل راس المراة 
وفى العهد القديم وضعت علامة الرئاسة فى جسد الرجل علامة الختان ليكون القائد والكاهن والملك والمتسلط وصورة مجد الله فدا امتداد للمفهوم اليهودى عن رئاسة الرجل 
الرجل لا يغطى شعره بمعنى لا يخفى سلطان المسيح عليه الذى هو راسه ويكون المسيح هو الظاهر 
لبس الكهنوت ليه دلالة اخرى لان هنا الكاهن بيمثل الكنيسة العروس امام المسيح رمز الخضوع للمسيح وليس كونه مجرد رجل عادى علمانى لم يحصل على موهبة الكهنوت وتمثيله ووكالته لسرائر كنيسة المسيح امامه 
ودا ايضا امتداد الى حد ما لنظام الملابس الهاورنية فى كنيسة العهد القديم
**



*​*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2011)

*



و غطاء الشعر سواء الرهبان او الراهبات يسمى قلنسوة
و هى عليها 12 صليب اشارة ل 12 تلميذ و صليب كبير اشارة للسيد المسيح 
و هكذا هى رمز للخوذة المحصنة بالصلبان و التى تحمى الراهب من افكار الشيطان
و هذا الزى حدده لنا مؤسس الرهبة الانبا انطونيس و و ليس من تأليفه بل ظهر له ملاك و حدد له هذا الزى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أستاذي الحبيب ، الزي يختلف من كنيسة لأخرى ، وأحياناً ضمن الكنيسة نفسها من رهبنة لأخرى*
*فالزي آخر ما قد يهم ، ولكنني أحببت أن أوضح كمعلومات فقط*


----------



## Critic (14 مارس 2011)

*



أستاذي الحبيب ، الزي يختلف من كنيسة لأخرى ، وأحياناً ضمن الكنيسة نفسها من رهبنة لأخرى
فالزي آخر ما قد يهم ، ولكنني أحببت أن أوضح كمعلومات فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل استاذى يختلف "شكليا" لكن المعنى و المراد فى النهاية واحد*
*لا تهمنا الشكليات من الاساس*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2011)

*لبس الكهنوت ده زى رسمى للكهنوت هو مش حجاب ولا لتغطية العورة ولا شئ 
وحتى الكتاب المقدس لما طلب من المرأة انها تغطى شعرها وهى بتصلى او تتنبأ مش علشان هو عورة لا لان المرأة هى مجد الرجل  ويجب ان يغطى مجد الرجل  امام مجد المسيح 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فالزي آخر ما قد يهم *



*صحيح الزى عندنا لا يهم ابدا يوجد كنائس لايلبس القساوسة فيها زى كهنوت اصلا 

لاننا احرار بالحرية التى حررنا بها المسيح فلا نتقيد بنير عبودية لنوعية ملابس وشكليات ليس لها معنى فى خلاص الانسان 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2011)

*شكراً نانسي*
*بدي وضح كرمال الزي الكهنوتي له رموز عميقة ورائعة ككل الليتورجيا ، والليتورجيا ليست قيود ، الليتورجيا موجودة في السماء أيضاً بحسب سفر الرؤيا ^_^*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكراً نانسي*
> *بدي وضح كرمال الزي الكهنوتي له رموز عميقة ورائعة ككل الليتورجيا ، والليتورجيا ليست قيود ، الليتورجيا موجودة في السماء أيضاً بحسب سفر الرؤيا ^_^*



*انا عارفه رموز الزى الكهنوتى ومعانيه العميقة وانه لم يأتى من فراغ 
لكن انا اقصد اننا لانهتم بهذة الامور لان الله لايهتم بالشكل انما يهتم بالقلب 
شكرا 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 مارس 2011)

*شكراً جميعا على الرد لكن لي ملاحظات .....*
*



ثم أن هؤلاء الذين في الصورة التي أحضرتها هم رجال الدين و الكهنة و الشمامسة و هم من يغطون رأسهم فغطاء الرأس لديهم هو مرافق للزي الرسمي الخاص بهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهذا هو سؤالي لماذا يلبس هؤلاء الكهنه غطاء الرأس ( قلنسوة-طاقيه ) المرفق للزي الرسمي الم يقل بولس الرسول (*فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ) ​ 
*



ويجب أن ألفت نظرك إلى أنه ليس بغطاء للشعر بل هو قلنسوة (طاقية) وهي مرافقة للزي الرسمي للكهنة الذي يخدمون الكنيسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**غطاء شعر & قلنسوة & طاقيه مرفقه بالزي الرسمي كلها تؤدي الى تغطيه الرأس و تغطيه رأس الرجل معرف بانه منهي لكون الرجل المسيحي صورة الله و مجدة *

*



ختي الحبيبة ما تحدث عنه الأحباء هو حجاب الرهبان تحديداً ، فالرهبان والراهبات يضعون ما يغطي رؤوسهم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وهذا هو سؤالي لماذا يضعون ما يغطي رؤوسهم وهم صورة الله و مجده و لا ينبغي ذلك ....وهل يوجد نص يأمرهم او يسمح لهم بتغطيه رأسهم كما هو الحال بالنساء المسيحيات *



> ما يضعه الكهنة على رؤسهم هو بمثابة إكليل، فالعمامة تشير إلى الإكليل
> وذلك وفقاً للكتاب المقدس :
> 
> زكريا الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 فَقُلْتُ: [لِيَضَعُوا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ عِمَامَةً طَاهِرَةً]. فَوَضَعُوا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ الْعِمَامَةَ الطَّاهِرَةَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَاباً وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفٌ.


​
*آية (5): "فقلت ليضعوا على رأسه عمامة طاهرة. فوضعوا على رأسه العمامة الطاهرة وألبسوه ثياباً وملاك الرب واقف."*
عمامة= عمامة رئيس الكهنة، أو هي إكليل ليظهر عظيماً. والله وهبنا إكليل النصرة. وملاك الرب واقف= كأنه مسرور وراضٍِ بما يراه أي بتجديد عهد الكهنوت مع يهوشع. وقد تعني وقوف ملاك الرب أمامه، أن ما حدث له من تعظيم هو بشفاعة ملاك الرب الواقف أمام الآب يشفع في كنيسته


> بطرس 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 4 وَمَتَى ظَهَرَ رَئِيسُ الرُّعَاةِ تَنَالُونَ إِكْلِيلَ الْمَجْدِ الَّذِي لاَ يَبْلَى.



*آية 4:- و متى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون اكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى.*
من كان امينا فى خدمة رئيس الرعاة ينال مجدا أبديا



> كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 9 العدد 25 وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُجَاهِدُ يَضْبِطُ نَفْسَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَمَّا أُولَئِكَ فَلِكَيْ يَأْخُذُوا إِكْلِيلاً يَفْنَى وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِكْلِيلاً لاَ يَفْنَى


آية 25 : - وكل من يجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء أما أولئك فلكي يأخذوا اكليلا يفنى واما نحن فاكليلا لا يفنى.

*إكليل يفني = كانوا يضعون علي رأس الفائز إكليل من نباتات، و كان هذا يفني بعد يوم أو يومين.*
​ سؤالى هو لماذا يغطي الرهبان و الاحبار رأسهم بغطاء الرأس او مايسمى القلنسوة او الطاقيه التابعه للزي الرسمي رغم ان رساله بولس تقول انه لا ينبغي له ان يغطي رأسة لانه صورة الله ومجده ..وهل يوجد نص يصرح و يسمح لهم بتغطيه رأسهم 


وشكراً للجميع على الرد مرة اخرى 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 مارس 2011)

> سؤالى هو لماذا يغطي الرهبان و الاحبار رأسهم بغطاء الرأس او مايسمى القلنسوة او الطاقيه التابعه للزي الرسمي رغم ان رساله بولس تقول انه لا ينبغي له ان يغطي رأسة لانه صورة الله ومجده ..وهل يوجد نص يصرح و يسمح لهم بتغطيه رأسهم


بصى
بولس الرسول كان بيتكلم عن مجتمع بعينه وهو المجتمع الكرنثوسى
ولان المجتمع كان منحل ، فهو منع النساء من الصلاة دون تغطية ، والعكس بالنسبة للرجال
فانتشر الامر ، وبقت النساء تلبسه وقت الصلاة كنوع من التبجيل والاحترام ، والرجل بيخلع الكاب مثلا كنوع من الاحترام والتبجيل

اما الكهنوت فهو امر مختلف / فالكاهن يلبس عمة ، على رأسه ، لانها علامة للكهنوت . وليس لانه يريد ان يغطى شعره .
والراهب ايضا مختلف ، فالراهب هو فى عداد الموت ، هل تعرفين ان الراهب يتم الصلاة عليه عند رهبنته بصلاة هى صلاة الموت .
ومن هذا اللحظة تبدأ رهبنته ويعتبر انسان ميت . وكونه ميت فهو يغطى الشعر ويترك اللحية ويعيش فى الصحرا وينفصل عن المجتمع ، تغطية شعره هو نوع من عدم الاهتمام والتقشف ، وهذا اللبس الرهبانى قد وضحه ملاك لاول الرهبان كما وضح الاخوة .

مرة اخرة ، بولس الرسول يتكلم عن الشعب بشكل عام (اقرى الاية 6-7 ، هتلاقيه تكلم عن النساء ثم الرجال) ، اما الكهنوت فهو شئ خاص وله تقليده .


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

يرجى الإلتزام بالموضوع وهو عن الرهبان 
وليس عن غطاء راس المرآة
لذلك 
حذفت المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

مثلما ذكرت فى المداخلة السابقة
فما يضعه الكاهن لا يدخل فى باب تغطية عورة - مثلما يظن السائل - بل من باب التمجيد ، فإنه مثل إكليل

فعدم تغطية الرجل ، هو لكونه ممثلاً لرأس الخلقة البشرية فالمرأة الجسد والرجل الرأس

فالرأس يمثل المسيح ، ولذلك لا يتغطى ، بل يُظهر مجد المسيح

ولكن ذلك لا يتعارض مع وضع الإكليل على الرأس

فالإكليل يسير فى نفس الإتجاه ، وهو تمجيد الرأس الذى هو المسيح

++++
أما بخصوص الزى الرهبانى ، فله معانٍ أخرى ، تدخل فى باب الموت عن العالم

فيجب التفرقة بين معانى الزى الكهنوتى والزى الرهبانى 
حتى لو إجتمعا فى شخص واحد ، كالأسقف

+++++
ولكن هذه الأمور ذات المعانى الرمزية ، لا ينبغى أن تلهينا عن الأساسيات ، مثلما يقول الإنجيل :

عب6: 2 [ أَسَاسَ التَّوْبَةِ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ الْمَيِّتَةِ، وَالإِيمَانِ بِاللهِ، تَعْلِيمَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّاتِ، وَوَضْعَ الأَيَادِي، قِيَامَةَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَالدَّيْنُونَةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ ] 

فكل شيئ له وقته ، ولكل مقام مقال


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 مارس 2011)

> *لا و لا يوجد من قال هذا*
> *تغطية الشعر فى الكنيسة (للعامة او الشعب) تكون للنساء فقط و ذكرنا الاسباب سالفا*



وهذا الذي كنت قد قرأته في الكتاب المقدس ان تغطيه الشعر في المكنيسه للنساء فقط لكن تفجأت عندما قرأت موضوع الحجاب وقول ان الرجل كذلك يغطي شعرة 




> *اما عن تغطية شعر الرجال فهو الرهبان (و ايضا الراهبات)*
> *و غطاء الشعر سواء الرهبان او الراهبات يسمى قلنسوة*
> *و هى عليها 12 صليب اشارة ل 12 تلميذ و صليب كبير اشارة للسيد المسيح *



هذه النقطه هي التي لم افهمها .... انت قلت
*:download:*​*



			تغطية الشعر فى الكنيسة (للعامة او الشعب) تكون للنساء فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*فلماذا يغطي الراهب شعرة (قلنسوة )...

يقول الاخ شمس الحق 
​*



لبس الكهنوت ليه دلالة اخرى لان هنا الكاهن بيمثل الكنيسة العروس امام المسيح رمز الخضوع للمسيح وليس كونه مجرد رجل عادى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بينما يقول بولس الرسول .....*
فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ. . 
8 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ. 
9 وَلأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجُلِ. 
10 لِهَذَا يَنْبَغِي لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى رَأْسِهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ. 
11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ. 
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ. 
13 احْكُمُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: هَلْ يَلِيقُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مُغَطَّاةٍ؟ 
 14أَمْ لَيْسَتِ الطَّبِيعَةُ نَفْسُهَا تُعَلِّمُكُمْ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرْخِي شَعْرَهُ فَهُوَ عَيْبٌ لَهُ؟
 


*



فهل علمتى انه لا يوجد ما يسمى حجاب و لا بالعورة و لا فتنة و لا خلافه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ومن قال اني قلت انه عورة او فتنه انا سؤالي هو 
اذا كان الرجل العادي(لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ)  فلماذا الكاهن الذي بيمثل الكنيسة العروس امام المسيح رمز الخضوع للمسيح يغطي شعرة 




> تغطية شعره هو نوع من عدم الاهتمام والتقشف


:download:​ 
*لبس الكهنوت ليه دلالة اخرى لان هنا الكاهن بيمثل الكنيسة العروس امام المسيح رمز الخضوع للمسيح وليس كونه مجرد رجل عادى*




> بولس الرسول كان بيتكلم عن مجتمع بعينه وهو المجتمع الكرنثوسى
> ولان المجتمع كان منحل ، فهو منع النساء من الصلاة دون تغطية ، والعكس بالنسبة للرجال
> فانتشر الامر ، وبقت النساء تلبسه وقت الصلاة كنوع من التبجيل والاحترام ، والرجل بيخلع الكاب مثلا كنوع من الاحترام والتبجيل


 
وهل افهم ان رساله بولس لم تعد موجهه لكم وانها كانت تخص مجتمع مسيحي معين فقط ... وبهذا فان كل ما ورد بها من تعليمات لا تخصكم 



> فما يضعه الكاهن لا يدخل فى باب تغطية عورة - مثلما يظن السائل - بل من باب التمجيد ، فإنه مثل إكليل


ثق اني لم اظن انه عورة لهذا سئلتكم فانا قرأت الكتاب المقدس و اعرف ان تغطيه الرأس من باب التمجيد بخصوص المراة لكن بخصوص الرجل فان كشف الرأس هو  باب التمجيد لان رأس الرجل هو مجد المسيح  و صورته و لا ينبغي ان يغطيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

كلاهما أخى الفاضل ، عدم تغطية وإخفاء رأس الرجل ، وكذلك لبسه عمامة المجد التى ترمز للإكليل

كلاهما : عدم إخفاء الرأس ، وكذلك لبس الإكليل ، تعنى تمجيد المسيح فى شخص الرجل


----------



## Critic (15 مارس 2011)

> فلماذا يغطي الراهب شعرة (قلنسوة )...


*مع انى ذكرت السبب فى باقى المداخلة الا انك توقفتى عند تلك المعلومة و قلتى لا افهم السبب !*
*عجيب هو الجدل المبين !*

*سأكرر *
*بالنسبة للراهب هو خرج عن العالم و مات عنه و اتجه نحو البرية حيث محاربات عدو الخير*
*و القلنسوة رمز لاحدى اسلحة المؤمن و هى الخوذة التى تحمى الرأس من الحروب و التجارب*
*و من الكتاب المقدس :*

افسس 6 :
*17 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.*

​
تساونيكى 5 :
*8 وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ نَهَارٍ، فَلْنَصْحُ لاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ، وَخُوذَةً هِيَ رَجَاءُ الْخَلاَصِ.*


*و من كتاب : طقس سيامة الرهبان و الراهبات و الاسكيم : وهو من مخطوطات دير البراموس*
http://copticlibrary.t35.com/youssefhabib/monknunordination/33.htm







*بالنسبة للكنهة*
*التفاسير*


> ربما يتساءل البعض: *لماذا يرتدي الكاهن (أو الشماس أو الأسقف) إكليلاً علي رأسه أثناء خدمة القداس الإلهي؟* جاء في الطقس القبطي أن الكاهن عند رفع البخور يكشف رأسه. أما في أثناء القداس الإلهي يذكر المسيح ملك الملوك فإنه يضع تاجًا علي رأسه إذ يحتفل كما بعرس الملك السماوي وكنيسته الملكة السماوية. يشعر خدام المذبح أنهم في حضرته قد توّجوا ملوكًا روحيين، فهم يعتزون بما ينالونه من كرامة روحية خلال ذبيحة الصليب.
> 
> أما ارتداء الكاهن العمامة على رأسه في أثناء خدماته الأخرى ورعايته للشعب، فإن العمامة السوداء قد فرضها الحاكم بأمر اللَّه على المسيحيين والزرقاء علي اليهود كنوعٍ من السخرية بهم. لذا يرتديها الكاهن علامة قبوله عار المسيح بسرور!


*



غطاء رأس الكاهن = في بعض الأحيان يغطى الكهنة رؤوسهم (بالشملة) وذلك لأن الكاهن هنا يمثل الكنيسة رجالاً وسيدات، فهو بغطاء رأسه يمثل خضوع الكنيسة كعروس للمسيح رأسها العريس. ولكن في معظم الأحيان يضع الكاهن على رأسه إكليلاً في القداس إذ يشعر أنه بذبيحة الصليب قد توج ملكاً روحياً.
تاج البطريرك = يخلع البطريرك تاجه أثناء قراءة الإنجيل لأن المسيح يتكلم وهو الرأس الحقيقي غير المنظور في الكنيسة، وبهذا يعلن الآب البطريرك السيادة المطلقة في الكنيسة للرب يسوع. وفى كل العالم يكشف الرجل رأسه في حضرة من هو أعظم منه في الرتبة (كما في الجيش) أو المركز (أمام الرئيس أو أمام الملك)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## تيمو (15 مارس 2011)

> وهل افهم ان رساله بولس لم تعد موجهه لكم وانها كانت تخص مجتمع مسيحي معين فقط ... وبهذا فان كل ما ورد بها من تعليمات لا تخصكم


 
النص في المسيحية مرن ، ولا يوجد شيء اسمه تعاليم مُلزمة ، هذا التعليم في رسالة بولس كان يخص كنيسة معينّة ومحددة وهي كورنثس التي كانت ساحلية أي مدينة ميناء، وكان يعمّها عدم الترتيب فلذلك كُتبت الرسالة لهم فيما يتعلّق بالنظام الكنسي ...

تغطية الرأس من عدمه ليست غاية ، اليهود كانوا يستعملون العصائب وغيره في صلواتهم ... ماذا يهمني كمسيحي أن يلبس الكاهن القلنسوة من عدمه؟ أو ماذا يهمني إن غطّت المرأة رأسها في الكنيسة من عدمه؟ وهل سيُضاف على إيمان الرعية شيء أن يكون زي الكهنة أسود أو أحمر؟ أو أن يُطلقوا لحاهم من عدمه؟ كل هذه عزيزتي عبارة عن طقوس وشكليات لا تؤثّر في الإيمان الفردي لأياً كان ... 

لو قرأتي في العهد القديم عن لباس الكاهن ورئيس الكهنة ستفهمين أكثر لباس الكهنة ، ومعناه ... 

المبدأ العام هو الحرية التي لنا في المسيح ، وأن نكون كما ينبغي أن نكون في محضر الرب (كنيسته) ... 

القلنسوة هي تقليد كنسي ، وهي بالمناسبة ليست الغطاء الذي يتكلّم عنه بولس ، ولذلك تجدي تفاوت في اللباس بين طائفة وأخرى، فبولس كتب ما كتب لأنه رأى سلوكيات معينة وَجَبَ تصحيحها ، فكونه قال أن الرجل هو رأس المرأة بالمعنى الروحي ، وعلاقته بها كعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته ، فهذا لا يعني أنه إذا لبس الكاهن القلنسوة أبطل الفكرة التي يقولها بولس ...

شكراً


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسفه لتأخري في الرد ...........
انا لا اكلمكم او اسئلكم عن ملابس الراهب الوارد في العهد القديم  و لكن ما اردت السؤال عنه هو ان رساله بولس  الوارده في العهد الجديد  ورد نص يقول انه لا ينبغي للرجل ان يغطي رأسة لكونه صورة الله و مجده ...فسئلتكم  لماذا يغطي الرهبان و الاحبار رأسهم بغطاء الرأس او مايسمى القلنسوة او الطاقيه التابعه للزي الرسمي رغم ان رساله بولس تقول انه لا ينبغي له ان يغطي رأسة لانه صورة الله ومجده........و بما انكم .تقولوا انه اصلا رساله بولس تخص مجتمع مسيحي معين المجتمع الكرنثوس ولان المجتمع كان منحل فهذه التعاليم تخصهم فقط ............. فبهذه تمت الاجابه ...
 لاني سائلتكم وكنت اعتقد من خلال قرأتي لرسائل بولس المختلفه ان رسائل بولس تمثل او تعتبر  نظاماً متكاملاً لحياة المسيحي  يحدد سلوكه .

شكرا للجميع على التوضيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 مارس 2011)

انصار ، انا مش عارف اقولك ايه 
ولا كأنى كتبت حرف واحد / بتكررى الكلام باطلا 
بتفكرينى بكلام المسيح مع اليهود 

*Matt 6:7*
​​وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ. ​ 

انت بقى بتكررى الكلام بتاعك باطلا ، وتظنى انه بكثرة الردود تنتصرى او تكسبى .
انا عايزك تشيلى من دماغك موضوع المنافسة ، او مين يرد على مين او مين ميردش على مين ،​


كل كلامك تكرر ، فهل تريدين ان اخذ نفس اجابتى كوبى بست هنا ، 
طب انتى عايزانا نكرر الاجابة كام مرة !!؟؟​



> فسئلتكم لماذا يغطي الرهبان و الاحبار رأسهم بغطاء الرأس او مايسمى القلنسوة او الطاقيه التابعه للزي الرسمي رغم ان رساله بولس تقول انه لا ينبغي له ان يغطي رأسة لانه صورة الله ومجده........​






> اما الكهنوت فهو امر مختلف / فالكاهن يلبس عمة ، على رأسه ، لانها علامة للكهنوت . وليس لانه يريد ان يغطى شعره .
> والراهب ايضا مختلف ، فالراهب هو فى عداد الموت ، هل تعرفين ان الراهب يتم الصلاة عليه عند رهبنته بصلاة هى صلاة الموت .
> ومن هذا اللحظة تبدأ رهبنته ويعتبر انسان ميت . وكونه ميت فهو يغطى الشعر ويترك اللحية ويعيش فى الصحرا وينفصل عن المجتمع ، تغطية شعره هو نوع من عدم الاهتمام والتقشف ، وهذا اللبس الرهبانى قد وضحه ملاك لاول الرهبان كما وضح الاخوة .​​






> و بما انكم .تقولوا انه اصلا رساله بولس تخص مجتمع مسيحي معين المجتمع الكرنثوس ولان المجتمع كان منحل فهذه التعاليم تخصهم فقط ​




اجابتى​


> بولس الرسول كان بيتكلم عن مجتمع بعينه وهو المجتمع الكرنثوسى
> ولان المجتمع كان منحل ، فهو منع النساء من الصلاة دون تغطية ، والعكس بالنسبة للرجال
> فانتشر الامر ، وبقت النساء تلبسه وقت الصلاة كنوع من التبجيل والاحترام ، والرجل بيخلع الكاب مثلا كنوع من الاحترام والتبجيل​




واضيف ، فعلا بولس الرسول كان بيتكلم عن مجتمع بعينه ، ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان نتجاهل كلامه ، احنا التزمنا بكلامه واصبح لنا تقليدا كنسيا اثناء الصلاة ، خشى الكنيسة وشوفى المسيحيين بيصلوا ازاى​


> لاني سائلتكم وكنت اعتقد من خلال قرأتي لرسائل بولس المختلفه ان رسائل بولس تمثل او تعتبر نظاماً متكاملاً لحياة المسيحي يحدد سلوكه .​




نعم صحيح ، كل ما كتب فى الكتاب فهو للتعليم والتوبيخ .​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 مارس 2011)

​ 


> انت بقى بتكررى الكلام بتاعك باطلا ، وتظنى انه بكثرة الردود تنتصرى او تكسبى .
> 
> انا عايزك تشيلى من دماغك موضوع المنافسة ، او مين يرد على مين او مين ميردش على مين ،​


اخي صدق او لا تصدق فانا من يوم ما سجلت في المنتدى و عمري ما فكرت بالمنافسه او الانتصار .....اصلا لماذا افكر كذا .؟!!....يمكن لانك يمكن بتفكر كذا في القسم الاسلامي و تعتقد ان الكل كذا ....لكن صدقني انا لست من هذا النوع  
اما تكرر بعض كلامي لانكم لم تفهموا سؤالي وقاعدين تقولوا لباس الراهب  و الكاهن هكذا  و ان الراهب يتم الصلاة عليه عند رهبنته بصلاة هى صلاة الموت و انه ترك الحياه ......سؤالي كان لماذا في رساله بولس يقول كذا و لبس الكاهن لا يطابق مع ما جاء في الرساله فقط 



> كل كلامك تكرر ، فهل تريدين ان اخذ نفس اجابتى كوبى بست هنا ،
> 
> طب انتى عايزانا نكرر الاجابة كام مرة !!؟؟​




لا مش لازم تكرر الاجابه لاني عندما اكرر السؤال اوضح لكم لماذا لم تصل الاجابه و يمكن تراجع كلامي ....... و ثانياً خلاص الاجابه الان وصلت لاني كنت فاكرة ان تعاليم و رساله بولس موجهه لكل المسيحيين من مختلف المجتمعات و سواء رجال عاديين او رهبان  






> واضيف ، فعلا بولس الرسول كان بيتكلم عن مجتمع بعينه ، ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان نتجاهل كلامه ، احنا التزمنا بكلامه واصبح لنا تقليدا كنسيا اثناء الصلاة ، خشى الكنيسة وشوفى المسيحيين بيصلوا ازاى


 
لم افهم  تقصد ايه ؟؟؟؟ مرة تقول انه تخص مجتمع بعينه لطبيعه ذلك المجتمع ...؟؟؟ والان تقول انكم ملتزمين بكلامه اثناء الصلاة .... يعني أنه إذا لبس الكاهن او القسيسس القلنسوة (غطاء الرأس ) هل أبطل ام لم تبطل الرساله التي يقولها بولس بانه ينبغي عدم تغطيه الرجل رأسه.  

 

​
​



​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

بعد إذنكم 

فالكلام منذ البداية تم الرد عليه من إخوتنا الأحباء

ولكن كأن أحداً لم يقل شيئ

وقد أجهد نفسه أخى الحبيب إبن الملك ودرس كل مداخلاته وردوده السابقة وعمل منها إقتباسات للتأكيد على الردود السابقة ، ولكن !!!!!!
+++++++++

الرأس ترمز لشيئ ، فالرجل رأس بالنسبة للمرأة 
والمرأة إحتراماً له تغطى رأسها لكيلا تضع نفسها فى مقام أعلى ، فتشبه الملائكة الساقطة التى لم تحفظ مركزها بل أرادت التعدى ، فسقطت

أما الرجل ، فإنه يمثل المسيح رأس البشرية من جهة الجسد الذى إتحد به كل ملئ اللاهوت ، لذلك يصلى برأس مكشوف مثلما أن الله أظهر ذاته فى تجسده فى شخص المسيح

ولكن الكهنة ، فإنهم يضعون إكليلاً ، أو عمامة المجد ، مثلما قال الكتاب المقدس أيضاً ، ليس بهدف تغطية الرأس ، بل علامة المجد الذى منحهم إياه الله

أما الرهبان ، فقد قرأوا عليهم صلاة التجنيز ، بحسب طلبهم وإختيارهم هم ، وبعد إجتيازهم إختباراً يدل على شدة العزم والإرادة ، فإنهم أخرجوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم من طلب العالم ، وصارت لهم ملابس خاصة تدل على التجند الروحى ، مثل المنطقة (الإسكيم) والخوذة الروحية التى يضعونها على رؤسهم

++++ وطبعاً كثر الكلام جداً 
++ ولكن فهم المسيحية لا يكون بالبدء فى الفرعيات الكثيرة ، بل فى أصل وعصب الموضوع
ومن بعد فهم الأساسيات ، يمكن التقدم للفرعيات ، وليس العكس


----------



## Critic (24 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة انا بقيت بجاوب مش علشانك يا اخت انصار لكن علشان القراء*
*لان انتى بترفضى الاقتناع و بتكررى ما تم رد عليه و مش بتتقدمى فى الحوار و ده فى كل موضوعاتك !*
*اذا كانت فكرتك هى هى و مش راضية تغيريها حتى بعد الاجابة بتفتحى الموضوع ليه !!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

أؤيد أخى الحبيب كريتيك فى تعجبه من عدم وجود أدنى محاولة للفهم ، من صاحبة السؤال نفسها

فكأنها تسأل لا لكى لا تفهم ، بل لكى لا تفهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أما عن مقولة خصوصية رسالة كورنثوس وعدم إلتزامنا بما فيها ، فذلك من عندكِ أنتى أختنا الفاضلة ، إذ لا لم نقل بذلك ولا يمكن أن نقول بذلك

صحيح أن بعض الدعاة للتحرر الحديثين يحاولون تمرير هذه المقولة ، ولكننا رددنا عليهم فى حينه

فالإنجيل لا يفسره أحد من عندياته هو ، بل يفسره الفهم الشامل المتكامل للإنجيل ذاته ، الإنجيل لا يفسره إلاَّ الإنجيل

والإنجيل لم يقل بهذه الخصوصية وعدم العمومية

ولم تقل به الكنيسة الأولى أبداً ، بل فقط أولائك الدعاة للتحرر من الإنجيل

فدعى عنكِ هذه المقولة ، وحاولى فهم ردود إخوتنا النابعة من الإنجيل ، ففيها كل الفهم الصحيح


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

*



 لكن ما اردت  السؤال عنه هو ان رساله بولس  الوارده في العهد الجديد  ورد نص يقول انه لا  ينبغي للرجل ان يغطي رأسة لكونه صورة الله و مجده 

أنقر للتوسيع...



وتم الرد عليه والإجابة المختصرة التي من المفترض ان تدخل عقلك مباشرة ، هؤلاء الرجال هم ليسوا فقط رجال ، بل رجال رهبااااااااان اي كهنوت والكلام هنا كان عن الرجال العلمانيين اي ليسوا من السلك الكهنوتي !





اما تكرر بعض كلامي لانكم لم تفهموا سؤالي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



بل حضرتك التي تكرري سؤالك لانك لا تريدين الإجابة !






سؤالي كان لماذا في رساله بولس يقول كذا و لبس الكاهن لا يطابق مع ما جاء في الرساله فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...


انسب رد عليكي هو " وانتي مالك " ؟؟

هو بيتكلم عن الرجال العاديين ، انتي بتسألي ليه الرهبان بيلبسوا كدة ، واحنا قاعدين نقول لك عشان دول رهباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يعني مش دول الي بيتكلم عليهم اصلا ! 
عرفتي بقى لية بنجاوب بأنهم رهبااااااااااااااااان !!؟


*


----------

